# PlasmaCam with a router ???



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi, I have a Samson 510 CNC plasma table with a router attached in place of the plasma torch. The Samson 510 is the larger version of the PlasmaCam table.

I would like to hear from anyone else who does this, or would be interested in doing this. 

PlasmaCam just came out with a router adapter package for their table, so they are begrudgingly tossing their hats into the CNC router arena. I am probably partially responsible for that, since I have done nothing but routing with my "plasma table" since I purchased it.

I use their DesignEdge software to run the table. I have added the advanced height control, advanced design software upgrade, the 3D capability, and the pipe cutting feature to my table.

Soon, I will open up for business and begin making this n' that, to sell at local consignment stores and on the Net. I am not focusing on a particular thing right now. i am just having fun!


----------



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Joe!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Joe, welcome to the forum.

Which router are you using on the CNC?


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Right now I am using the 2.25 HP Bosch router. I bought three different router adapters from John Derby. I bought one for the DeWalt trim router model 660 first, and then I bought one for the DeWalt 611 router, and finally one for this Bosch router.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Joe.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks! I am looking forward to learning from you experts. I can work with tools, but I am not as good as I'd like to be with them.

Joe


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Would be interested in seeing some of your projects to see how it compares to a regular CNC.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Keith Hodges said:


> Would be interested in seeing some of your projects to see how it compares to a regular CNC.


Here is my FLICKR.COM photo album. Enjoy!

*"You are only allowed to post URLs once you have at least 10 posts."*

Well ... check back later on. I'll get to ten posts soon, and then I'll post a link to the FLICKR.COM page.

If you are a Pinterest .COM user, you can see them by looking at my work there. Search for "*Samson 510 CNC and PlasmaCam*" which is the name of my "pin" on that site.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Hmmm... no EDIT button.

That is supposed to read, "PINTEREST.COM"


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

:frown: I haven't reached 10 posts yet.


----------



## wynpotter (Mar 26, 2015)

I found it ok, some cool stuff you're doing. BTW hear Donna Douglas "Elle May" passed away awhile back. liked your cut on her pic.
Wyndham


----------

